# Disque dur 5400 tr/min ou 7200 tr/min



## ToMacLaumax (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
voilà, j'ai craqué pour le nouveau MacBook Pro 2,53 GHz 

Je me demande quel serait le gain, pour une utilisation P.A.O., entre un disque dur de 5400 tr/min à 7200 tr/min ?

Question annexe, pour ceux qui ont changé leur disque dur eux-mêmes, ce qui me fait un peu peur :rose:, il faut retirer les quatre vis qui sont au coin du disque dur d'origine ?

Merci à vous


----------



## pi-xi (7 Novembre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...pro-dd-5400-ou-7200-a-238372.html#post4863432

(je reçois celui que j'ai commandé en 7200 la semaine prochaine :love: )


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je n'avais pas vu ce sujet 

Par contre, ça ne me dit pas si gain important il y a ou non et de quel ordre il serait 

Lorsque tu recevras ton DD et que tu l'auras changé, tu nous tiens au courant pour les quatre vis au coin du DD ?


----------



## pi-xi (7 Novembre 2008)

ben ce sont les chinois qui auront changé le mien


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Novembre 2008)

7200 divisé par 5400 = 1,33.

En théorie, accès disque un tiers plus rapides.

Non ?


----------



## pi-xi (8 Novembre 2008)

La théorie, c'est quand on sait tout et que rien ne fonctionne.
La pratique, c'est quand tout fonctionne et que personne ne sait pourquoi.
Ici, nous avons réuni théorie et pratique : Rien ne fonctionne... et personne ne sait pourquoi !
 	[Albert Einstein]


----------



## francois67000 (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un 7200 tr sur mon unibody, comparé a mon précédent 5400 tr, c'est presque le jour et la nuit surtout quand on copie beaucoup de donnée. Le démarrage est plus rapide aussi et l'effet de roulette de la mort quand ça cherche est moins présent. De plus le 7200 tr est vraiment silencieux, je l'entend pas et il chauffe très peu.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
ok, merci à vous.

Ce disque vous parait bien et bon pour un MBP unibody:
Momentus 7200.3 320gb Sata 3.0gb/s 7200rpm 16mb G-force

La connectique est bonne ? "1 x Serial ATA-300 - 7 pin Serial ATA" 

Quelle tourne vis faut-il ?

Est-ce accessible pour les non-bricoleurs ?


----------



## pi-xi (8 Novembre 2008)

pourquoi acheter un DD 7200 tr/mn à 98 euros alors que le changement par apple du 5400 en 7200 vaut une 40aine d'euros ?

(si apple vendait des machines sans disque dur je comprendrais, mais là il faut au moins passer par le 5400 sur la version "de base")


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Novembre 2008)

pi-xi a dit:


> pourquoi acheter un DD 7200 tr/mn à 98 euros alors que le changement par apple du 5400 en 7200 vaut une 40aine d'euros ?
> 
> (si apple vendait des machines sans disque dur je comprendrais, mais là il faut au moins passer par le 5400 sur la version "de base")



Bonjour,
parce que j'ai commandé chez mon APR, le MBP d'origine.


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2008)

ok !


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> 7200 divisé par 5400 = 1,33.
> 
> En théorie, accès disque un tiers plus rapides.
> 
> Non ?



Non absolument pas. Le temps d'accès n'est pas directement lié à la vitesse de rotation du disque, mais à la vitesse de déplacement de la tête de lecture. Un 7200 peut très bien avoir un temps d'accès plus lent qu'un bon 5400.

Par contre les débits en lecture continue profitent beaucoup de la vitesse de rotation.

Il suffit de voir les specs chez les sites des constructeurs.


----------



## malx (9 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai hésité moi aussi a prendre un DD a 5400 ou 7200
J'ai opté pour le 5400 , car, en regardant le prix d'un DD 7200 ds le commerce j'ai conclu que je pouvais pour pas grd chose de plus que ce que demande apple avoir un DD a 5400 + un a 7200.
Sachant que je compte du coup mettre le 7200 ds le MBP et mettre le 5400 ds un DD externe qui pourrait me servir avec time machine.
Le probleme auquel je n'avais pas pensé est que j'ai pris l'apple care mais en modifiant le DD est ce que je ne risque pas de faire sauter la garantie ???
Merci.


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2008)

malx a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai hésité moi aussi a prendre un DD a 5400 ou 7200
> J'ai opté pour le 5400 , car, en regardant le prix d'un DD 7200 ds le commerce j'ai conclu que je pouvais pour pas grd chose de plus que ce que demande apple avoir un DD a 5400 + un a 7200.
> Sachant que je compte du coup mettre le 7200 ds le MBP et mettre le 5400 ds un DD externe qui pourrait me servir avec time machine.
> ...



Oui tu pers la garantie, c'est pour ça que je ne vais pas prendre l'AppleCare, car mon 200 Go est vraiment trop petit. Je changerais un de ces jours pour un 320 ou 500 Go (jai ouvert un autre sujet la dessus).

Vu les rapports de certains sur des problèmes de vibration, je pense rester avec un 5400 tr/m ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tu pers la garantie, c'est pour ça que je ne vais pas prendre l'AppleCare, car mon 200 Go est vraiment trop petit. Je changerais un de ces jours pour un 320 ou 500 Go (jai ouvert un autre sujet la dessus).
> 
> Vu les rapports de certains sur des problèmes de vibration, je pense rester avec un 5400 tr/m ...



je crois que tu fais erreur... la garantie ne saute pas sur les nouveaux MBP, puisque celui-ci est accessible directement, sans démonter la machine. non ?


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je crois que tu fais erreur... la garantie ne saute pas sur les nouveaux MBP, puisque celui-ci est accessible directement, sans démonter la machine. non ?



Oui c'est vrai, mais perso j'ai le Penryn d'avant, donc là ça saute


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tu pers la garantie, c'est pour ça que je ne vais pas prendre l'AppleCare, car mon 200 Go est vraiment trop petit. Je changerais un de ces jours pour un 320 ou 500 Go (jai ouvert un autre sujet la dessus).
> 
> Vu les rapports de certains sur des problèmes de vibration, je pense rester avec un 5400 tr/m ...



Je suis exactement dans le même cas mais comme je ne veux pas faire sauter mon extension de garantie, je me contente de disques externes en FW 400 (la Cie et iomega), et dans un peu plus de deux ans je le doterai d'un nouveau disque dur interne, mais je te trouve très corageux et bonne chance..


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
pouvez-vous me confirmer que c'est bien un tournevis torx T6 qu'il faut pour le démontage du disque dur pour le MacBook Pro Unibody ?

Merci à vous


----------

